# catfishing Gantt ??



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Have a grandson coming to visit around Christmas. Any pointers to fishing this lake during that time of year? Thanks.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Not much too it. You can catch some small eating size in places, but you might have better luck below point a dam.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Should be decent crappie fishing this time of year. You might get lucky, but it may be pot luck to find them without knowing the lake just a little bit. Look for structure straight across the lake from the landing on hwy 29. The channel is over there on the east side. Down near the lower end by the bridge is worth checking.

I believe there is supposed to be a draw-down sometime soon for repairs to the dam. You might check on that before you go.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

fishwalton said:


> Should be decent crappie fishing this time of year. You might get lucky, but it may be pot luck to find them without knowing the lake just a little bit. Look for structure straight across the lake from the landing on hwy 29. The channel is over there on the east side. Down near the lower end by the bridge is worth checking.
> 
> I believe there is supposed to be a draw-down sometime soon for repairs to the dam. You might check on that before you go.


Thanks J B. Have you fished Gantt for cats?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

No, only for crappie. However, I have seen guys running trotlines below the bridge and jugging as well....above and below the bridge. 
There is wood on the upper end of the lake but I have never fished up that far. Don't know anything about that area.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Me and my neighbor are planning to go to Eufala Saturday so he can check on his home. If the water isn't right for bass fishing I told him I would take my chum baskets and drop them in a deep hole and fish for catfish. I have some chum left over from my Frank Jackson trip and it is ripe.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

They are having a ball doing this on millers ferry, probably work on Gantt and Eufaula as well 
https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/ALDNR/bulletins/20b921d


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

There is a girl who noodles Lake Gantt. She catches some big blues and flatheads in the lake. If she can grab them you can catch them.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> There is a girl who noodles Lake Gantt. She catches some big blues and flatheads in the lake. If she can grab them you can catch them.


No flathead in Gantt. Point A and below the dam.


----------

